# MH721 and OOBling help



## teresaphillipstx (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone!
Im new to this forum and I need help.
Im using a MH721 cutter and OOBling software. Im trying to cut the letter "K" with a weed box. This is my first time cutting sticky flock and when I send it to my cutter--It cuts half of the "K" and the entire weed box. Why isnt it cutting the entire "K" Please help! Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Teresa, did you send it to the cutter again and it did the same thing where it cut half the K and the whole weed box?


----------



## teresaphillipstx (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes...same thing every time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you email me the file? I will try to cut it on my cutter and see if it works.

Did you try to export it to the software that your cutter came with just to rule that out?


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll PM you my number and maybe I can help you!!


----------



## teresaphillipstx (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Jamie! You were right!! Now it is working Great! You Rock!!


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm so glad I could help. I know how aggravating it is when your stuff won't work right!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What was the problem? How did you guys fix it?


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Her settings in oobling!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you tell us what settings? This could really help the next person with that cutter and software searching for help.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not at my computer right now but I think she was using the plot spooler.


----------

